# Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Sioux Falls, SD Fri Jan 16, 2009 USDA-SD Ag Market News

Weekly East River South Dakota Hay Market
All prices per ton, unless noted, FOB field or stack.

Compared to last week all classes of hay remain mostly
steady, straw steady. Demand remains light to moderate.
Inquiries moderate. Limited reported sales again this week.
Alfalfa pellets steady.

Alfalfa:
Large Squares:
Supreme RFV > 185+ load 200.00
Premium RFV > 170-185, loads 180.00
Good RFV > 150, loads 170.00
Grinding Quality 65.00-70.00

Large Rounds:
Grinding Quality 65.00-70.00

Straw:
Large Squares: 80.00

Pellets:
Sun-cured Alfalfa: 17 pct 182.00
15 pct 170.00

Source: USDA-South Dakota Ag Market News, Sioux Falls, SD
605-338-4061 24 hr markets 605-336-7765
www.ams.usda.gov/mnreports/SF_LS311


----------

